# Chartering around San Francisco



## ct00 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, can anyone tell me of a good charter company around San Francisco that would charter bare boats between 45ft-53ft? Trying to decide between LA and San Fran. Thanks


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Check out Club Nautique. I've never chartered with them, but I get their newsletter and it seems like a good group. They list a 49' Hunter and a couple of 41 Beneteaus. I'd also seen recently that they are getting some more boats in the fleet, but don't know what they are.


----------

